# Women's sport in Dubai



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

Could anyone tell me if there is still sport such as netball or tennis for women in Dubai - whether it be in air-con stadiums or outdoor courts (for night). I have read that the sports being played at Exiles will close in July (rugby, netball etc). Is this still the case and are there any other areas to pursue sporting interests rather than just attending a gym. 

Many thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

grinding said:


> Could anyone tell me if there is still sport such as netball or tennis for women in Dubai - whether it be in air-con stadiums or outdoor courts (for night). I have read that the sports being played at Exiles will close in July (rugby, netball etc). Is this still the case and are there any other areas to pursue sporting interests rather than just attending a gym.
> 
> Many thanks


Going down to my local rec centre for my weekly game of netball is something I really miss. Sadly, sporting opportunities and facilites in Dubai are dire in comparison to Australia (and that is for both adults AND children). There are some, though. There is indoor climbing at Wafi and Dragon boating, for example. I'm not sure what's going to happen to the netball, now. Maybe someone else does.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe there ws a group of ladies playing in Mirdiff. (not in air con stadiums...just outside)

I will try and get details for you


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your info. Maybe it is something I can try to organise when I get there??


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

grinding said:


> Thanks for your info. Maybe it is something I can try to organise when I get there??



Maybe that is! Although finding a place with a netball court could be a problem. Unless one of the schools let you use theirs?


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

A local school is a great idea, even in Australia this is done very regularly for social competitions, for say a one off weekend event or the like and training. If there is a will there is way!!!


----------



## chinglish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yes there is Netball in Dubai *

Summer social netball is played Wed + Sun evenings, 7pm-9pm, at the Mirdiff Tennis Academy nearby the airport. They play on outdoor floodlit courts and the Tennis Academy has changing facilities if required. Just turn up and play, all standards, 15 AED cash. Social means that it is mixed, and they play 6min quarters only due to the mixed standards and the heat during summer.

Look on the Dubai netball website for the map as it is a little hard to find.

It will go on until September, at which point the League will start up and the sessions will move to a new location (see website).


----------

